# what you make most profit from?



## KP JOINERY (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi again ave been doing alot of diffrent things lately and trying 
find out if i should specialise in because i find i make more money
ie, kitchens upvc ceilings anything thats shiney seems to be.

so just wondering if its just me and what you guys get upto


----------



## Griffino (Dec 3, 2007)

I've done about anything under the sun, never really specialized in anything, so I'd have to say: Stock market day trading!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I've met guys who do strictly wood interior wood railings who make out very well.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

High-end custom cabinetry, hands down.


----------



## straight line (Aug 27, 2006)

Roofing and interior wood railings seem to generate a good dollar for the amount of time spent.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Hardwood stairs. Little to no competition, easy work physically, limited amount of tools, and it makes a huge impression on everyone that enters the home (referrals).


----------



## alconstruction (Jan 9, 2008)

custom cabinetry makes a ton. its alot of tedious work but its something not everyone as the skill to do. i would love to just do cabinetry but there is not alot of work around by me to be able to just do that so im stuck doing evrything aswell


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

Not a damb thing lately LOL


----------



## EZ Mode (Jan 10, 2008)

I spent some time working for my uncle whose company built and installed custom cabinetry (read: kitchens) and though I was working for a wage, I can say they were really raking in it. Fully custom kitchen cabinets, vanities, you name it... had I the skill level and credit line I'd go off doing that any day.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Replacement windows are a good money maker AND always in demand. More so than a lot of other things in this field. I steered away from them for years and got cornered into doing it last spring as part of a package deal. Once I got 8 windows installed in less than 4 hrs (@$175 a pop) I just about kicked myself in the rear for not doing it sooner!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Kitchens, baths and windows.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Roofing.


----------



## 3lo (Jan 15, 2008)

anything else ?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Kitchens, baths and windows.


 
What Paul said and your guys can do this kind of work until there 50 if they want not really Physically demanding if done right


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Crown moulding, paint grade. Fast as hell if you know a few tricks to speed up your production. And I'm not talking new construction either. Only problem is that nobody wants to get kreative and do build ups or natural wood. 

I once did a job where I made my own 3 piece crown out of 2 sheets of MDF and a couple of good router bits. 1 day milling, 1 day install and paint, and 2 hours the next day doing a second coat of paint. 86 linear feet with 1 outside corner and one neo angle over the fireplace. 

Total materials - 75.00 ( unless you count the new router bits )

Total revenue - $1700.00 :clap::clap:

'nough said.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Room additions.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

working 110 hrs a week.


----------

